

How to Defend India - Radix
http://www.swaroopch.com/blog/how-to-defend-india/

======
plinkplonk
Why does he feel the need to "defend" India to some stranger? (fwiw I am
Indian)

EDIT: to be fair, it is an old article, and probably written in a moment of
despair.

~~~
Radix
His comments read as very general to me, but the intro commenting on the
trigger for his thoughts was good and it made a strong closing. His thoughts
felt like they had been abstracted from any one specific case.

From you're perspective, maybe that's right. Maybe India is similar to where
the US was before the civil rights movement. Ostensibly free for everybody,
but not quite. Of course the civil rights movement couldn't come quickly
enough and there are still problems today, so it is right that someone should
love their culture and wish the flaws to be mended. As things continue maybe
they will improve naturally. I don't know enough to feel sure, but it will be
interesting. (Though I am not familiar with India and so my comparison is
meant only very loosely.)

------
known
Quite simple. Inculcate the following wisdom in your education.

"A country is not made of land; a country is made of its people." --Unknown

